# Glossary Of Terms ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Saw this link on the Roller Talk board today: http://www.performingrollers.com/glossary/

Don't know how accurate it is or isn't but ASSume it's pretty much right on!

Terry


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Terry,
It does look to be pretty accurate.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for having a look and posting, Dexter. Some of the terms .. well .. I had no clue. Glad it's at least a pretty accurate link!

Terry


----------

